# Check Out My New 1911 Grips on my Dan Wesson



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I realize the color isn't gonna be everyone's thing - but I wanted something besides black on my Valor. Out of any of the VZ grips, the slim Double Diamonds are the only design I like. They just so happen to be the kind that come from the factory on the Valor. So... exact same grips, just a different color.

I was down to the Green Lantern ones or the Tiger Stripe. Someone did some photo shop for me, and I found that I liked the green ones the best. So, here ya go...

(best I could do with an Ipad camera)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My Pair-O-Dan Wessons


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Very cool! The green has a more 3D look.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the green. Here is a pic of the grips on my S&W 1911. I like them very well but they did cause me some trouble with loosening until I put some O-rings on the screws.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I could see where the green might grow on you.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

The green certainly grabs you. Not what I expected as a scrolled the screen up.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Zombie gun!!!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice! I could see how the green might grow on ya'!!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

yep, you're right about the color


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, threads been up a while. More recently, I decided tog o back to the black grips the gun came with, and I sold these grips. I just couldn't get used to them afterall...


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

These came with. Have always loved the classics!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I have always had a thing for rubber grips on all my guns. Used them on 1911's for years - UNTIL.... I picked up a DW Valor with the double diamond VZ grips. They are the ONLY non rubber grips I like on a 1911. 

Wooden grips are just too slippery to me, even though they look good.

The green grips abpve were the same grips as the factory VZ grips - just a different color


----------



## PointOfImpactLTD (Jan 30, 2016)

I really Like the Green, Looks Good


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice,but i'm old school and traditional.brokenimage


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome....like 'em.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

The green grips are sticking and most attractive. However, you seem to have sold them off. 

I must say the black grips appeal to me more. 

When I was a young man, all sidearms were non-stainless steel and normally either blued or nickeled. Since stainless handguns arrived, they have come a long way (long story). I don't think stainless handguns are very attractive, but I see the utility, especially in severe conditions, like near the ocean or heavy rain.

So the idea of a stainless gun and plastic or rubber grips strikes me as a very useful configuration.


----------

